# Pegasus Hobbies 1/48 V2



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just finished this, photos not that great, but, a fun build.

http://www.p40warhawk.com/My_Models/Aircraft/Pegasus_Hobbies/V2/Pegasus_Hobbies_V2.htm


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice build on the 48/1 scale cat. Looks like something out of a '50's B-movie!

"The Atomic Pussycat" starring Peter Lorre and Sylvester P. Pussycat.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks! There are some things that I wish would have come out better, I just didn't want to strip the whole thing for small areas. That's what I was thinking when I took the picture, her name is Sneaker and whenever I try to take photos of my models, she's usually up there trying to play with them.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That looks real good! I have 7 or 8 of'em and want to build this one, the black and white German test frame and some Bumper WACs. They are a great scale and, like you said, a very good price to buy several.

I think there are still some 'Blossom' conversions out there to be had by New Ware. A bit pricey but I'd like to do as many versions as I could...one day...

HAL9001-


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks. I have their 109 E almost ready for paint, one seam on the nose stubbornly keeps coming back. The only problems with that kit is I could not get the stabilizer supports in-place, ended up filling the holes and I will cut off the tabs and use glue them in place flush. I also have their Mustang and I will be filling virtually all of the panel lines to do an air racer, I have a set of markings were a beautiful dark blue/yellow racer from Red Pegasus decals.

I hadn't heard of the Blossom V2, looked that up, pretty interesting. Reminded me of the model rockets we would shoot off as kids that had a clear insert for putting bugs in.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice V2 site
http://v2rocket.com/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

slingshot392 said:


> Nice V2 site
> http://v2rocket.com/


Yeah, that's a great site to stomp around in! If you really get off on V-2s, there is a site, and I just can't remember the name off hand, that sells a 1/24 (I think) V-2 that is the only truely accurate kit on the market. It ain't cheap though. But, what I really wanted to tell you is they have a *great* DVD on the V-2 that is well worth the price. Some really good priord film clips. Memory is failing worse every day and I want to say it's two DVDs?

If you're interested I'll try to find out what the web address is. To be honest I've forgotten about the V-2 kit and should really find out if it's still available.

HAL9001-


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

That big V2 sounds cool, and it sounds familiar, I might have run across it while looking for pictures. That would be pretty big and bigger than I would want to display, plus money is kind of tight. Every once in awhile I do look at the old Revell 1/35 (or 1/32?) V2 on eBay, sometimes they are pretty cheap and from the couple I have seen done online, they look pretty good, it also comes with the trailer for it. Maybe someday, I have a lot to try to get through now.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The Revell kit with the trailer is an odd ball scale, something like 1/56 or something, too lazy to look it up. The Dragon kit is 1/35 and is a good size but has shape issues with the fins. But heck, it looks like a V-2 to me! I'll try to takes some pics of mine and post them. I used one of the splinter patterns and all that masking 'bout drove me buggy.

I haven't finished it and need to figure out how to give it a wash to bring out the panel lines but don't want to weather it because they were keept in shelters until time to launch. I've also got to put the decals on it too. You can still get them on eBay fairly cheap I think, haven't checked in a while.

I was close, the Revell kit is 1/54.

HAL9001-


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

That's right, the Revell is an oddball scale and not much bigger than the Pegasus Hobbies, that might be why I was contemplating it. So many models, so little time.

A pastel wash might work, I just scrape some off with a #10 blade getting whatever mix I. want, adding some water and just a hint of dishwashing detergent you can either do a pin wash, argues cover the whole area and then wiped it off with a damp paper towel. I recently picked up a package of these round cotton makeup removers, 100 of them for one dollar at Wal-Mart and they work great for a lot of things like this. I found out with the pastel wash working on my Klingon Bird of Prey, adding Future to the water not only helps it flow better, but it also really adheres to the model. I thought I could easily remove the excess, but I was sitting there scrubbing with a toothbrush and water for quite awhile still not removing as much as I wanted. I know I could use alcohol or Windex, but I would be afraid of removing some paint as well.


----------

